# No more wet saws.



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Just finished my 3rd tile job without hauling the wet saw. Just a snap and crack and a angle grinder. It's so much faster not to have to go in and out of the house for cuts I can't see hauling and setting up the wet saw ever again.

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

paulie said:


> Just finished my 3rd tile job without hauling the wet saw. Just a snap and crack and a angle grinder. It's so much faster not to have to go in and out of the house for cuts I can't see hauling and setting up the wet saw ever again.


I assume you grind outside? If so, what will you do in Feb. when it's 5° out? These aging bones can't take the cold! :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Nope, I have the bathroom or whatever contained and a air mover to suck the dust out. Using a wet saw in the winter is one of the main reasons I found a alternative. :thumbsup:

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Are you using a breaker board? Snap board?

One of our tile setters who moves like lightening always tries to use his breaker board and grinder. Not all jobs will be where you can just get by with those but on the ones that do he flys.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

It's expensive but soooo easy to make cuts in seconds. :thumbsup:

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## owtm (Oct 31, 2009)

take a small pail 3 1/2 gallon work best, cut a small hole to match your shop vac hose about 4 inchs from the top and cut some egg crate like the kind on florescent lights to fit the diameter of the bucket so it sits a bit below the top of the pail. makes a pretty efficent down draft table for cutting with the grinder.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I love my sigma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p7_TNEJMAo

http://www.tools4tile.com/servlet/the-5/sigma-2D3-dsh-Technica%2C-italian-tile/Detail :thumbup:
. I don't pull out my wet saw since i set it up in my trailer. In bathroom work you can probably get away with it unless you start laying stone.

Paulie 
Which cutter are you using?

Craig


----------



## Frank P (Nov 2, 2009)

Dont forget the biters......


----------



## JAD (Sep 11, 2008)

paulie said:


> It's expensive but soooo easy to make cuts in seconds. :thumbsup:


What is it? Where'd you get it? How much? My tile guy is going to need one because I'm tired of his wet saw messes. TIA


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

owtm said:


> take a small pail 3 1/2 gallon work best, cut a small hole to match your shop vac hose about 4 inchs from the top and cut some egg crate like the kind on florescent lights to fit the diameter of the bucket so it sits a bit below the top of the pail. makes a pretty efficent down draft table for cutting with the grinder.


 
I get the pail and vacuum part for filtering the air but you lost me on the egg crate. I'm used to seeing egg crate foam. Why use egg crate? Why have your work below the top of the pail?

Good idea though.

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd really be interested to see how your cuts come out with a grinder. Can you post a picture?

How clean can you really get cuts with a grinder? 

I use a clinker and a very small wet saw (weighs about 20 pounds) for small tile jobs. I can usually set it up in a basement or balcony (or even bathroom).

I just can't imagine getting nice clean straight cuts with a grinder.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

TileLady said:


> I just can't imagine getting nice clean straight cuts with a grinder.


There's a learning curve with a hand held grinder. After a few times you'd be surprised how straight and clean a cut can be made. I don't have any pictures all the tile is down and grouted. There are very few cuts that ever show with shoe molding and electrical covers and such. Next job I will take a shot of a cut, I'll bet you can't tell the difference between a wet saw and a grinder cut. :thumbsup:

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

TileLady said:


> I'd really be interested to see how your cuts come out with a grinder. Can you post a picture?
> I just can't imagine getting nice clean straight cuts with a grinder.


4" dry blade on a AG.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

owtm said:


> take a small pail 3 1/2 gallon work best, cut a small hole to match your shop vac hose about 4 inchs from the top and cut some egg crate like the kind on florescent lights to fit the diameter of the bucket so it sits a bit below the top of the pail. makes a pretty efficent down draft table for cutting with the grinder.


You really got me thinking on your system there. Whats to stop a guy to make a workstation on wheels with a fan motor and filter built in? Although I contain the area I don't like the dust I have to clean up afterwords. With a portable self contained work station as described one could eliminate the dust and have a workstation to cut the odd corners.

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

TileLady said:


> I'd really be interested to see how your cuts come out with a grinder. Can you post a picture?
> 
> How clean can you really get cuts with a grinder?
> 
> ...


The grinder should be for cutting out things that will get covered, like a heating grate or the shower valve eschution. Other than that you should be making cuts with the tile breaker and those cuts should be the ones on the edges of the floor that will be covered by base (NO SHOE ARG!).

Nobody is cutting porcelain or ceramic with a grinder that looks as good as cut with a wet saw. That picture posted is limestone which don't count. :whistling

There's a fine line using a grinder and breaker board, knowing the limitations and boundaries are what separates the pros from the wanna bees.

Great for floor where your cuts get hidden under base, not so good for a shower or tub surround if there are intricate patterns and such.

The smartest guys use a combination of all three -grinder, breaker and wet saw, knowing when to use each one for the greatest gains.


----------



## owtm (Oct 31, 2009)

paulie the egg crate is a electrical trade term its a open grid of plastic about 3/4 inch squares. i like to use it to catch the larger scraps that want to fall in the pail.
its surprising how well it works to pull the dust down and into the vacumn.

do a google search for whale tail when i get the time im gonna adapt the idea on a square table for the grinder same principle though


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Great for floor where your cuts get hidden under base, not so good for a shower or tub surround if there are intricate patterns and such.
> 
> The smartest guys use a combination of all three -grinder, breaker and wet saw, knowing when to use each one for the greatest gains.


I agree with you Mike, I do tile jobs infrequently and haven't got into a intricate pattern as of yet. The speed of the grinder/sigma is such a gain on my simple jobs that my wet saw may get real dusty before it's used again. 

www.phbconstruction.com 

Even if it's ceramic the cuts in question are 99% of the time covered like you said.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used my Rubi cutter many times with porcelain. Always looks good.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TileLady said:


> I'd really be interested to see how your cuts come out with a grinder. Can you post a picture?
> 
> How clean can you really get cuts with a grinder?
> 
> ...


Here is a quick vid of a strait cut in some Dal porcelain (Fairly brittle) the quality of cut is about the same as with a small wetsaw you can use a wood strait edge or just draw a line. I happen to be using a segmented blade right now (it was on sale:thumbsup: ) a turbo, if it is not a new (as opposed to one that has been broken in) Bosch air flow, will cut just a tiny bit smother! Many of my sets involve exposed curve and radius work so I have become ONE with the grinder:chinese:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxtpBgX1XA4

PLEASE EMBED THIS FOR ME AS I AM TOO DUMB TO DO IT MY SELF

Thanks Craig


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Here Craig:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> The grinder should be for cutting out things that will get covered, like a heating grate or the shower valve eschution.
> 
> Nobody is cutting porcelain or ceramic with a grinder that looks as good as cut with a wet saw. That picture posted is l*imestone* which don't count. :whistling


Hardbody porcelin and Travertine actually. Score and snap, 1/16" grout joints. 

Wet saws give me pneumonia. :sad:

The majority of the shower valve cut out was done from the back.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah that's another benefit of a grinder, radius cuts. I would like to know from you true tile guy's is do you have smaller wheels in your stash to make tighter radius cuts? The standard size wheel has been fine for my use like around a closet flange but how about a tighter radius?

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

paulie said:


> Yeah that's another benefit of a grinder, radius cuts. I would like to know from you true tile guy's is do you have smaller wheels in your stash to make tighter radius cuts? The standard size wheel has been fine for my use like around a closet flange but how about a tighter radius?


Radius on this shower drain was done with the AG. Closet flanges are 7".


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Paulie 
What model Sigma did you get? Is it a 20" or 26" You will love it more and more as time goes on! 
Craig


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Sky 
Nice looking Set 

How did they mount the shower door around the bench? I always have to leave the outside edge open for the fixed glass.
Craig


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

charimon said:


> Paulie
> What model Sigma did you get? Is it a 20" or 26" You will love it more and more as time goes on!
> Craig


Ya know I bought it last year and used it about 6 times and can't remember what size it is. I'd go out to the garage and look for ya but it's hard to leave the warm comfortable house to rummage around out in the cold. I'll pm you tomorrow. Like I said I love it already the small amount I've used it. It's paid for itself in time already. It was recommended by a commercial tile guy I know, I was amazed when I asked him what wet saw to buy he told me he rarely uses one anymore only the sigma. 

I'm bidding a big tile job Weds. , upstairs bath, downstairs bath and a hallway. Well it's big for me LOL. Hope I get to use the Sigma on that one. The pic skyhook posted is exactly what the HO wants, bench and curb with a offset drain.
www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have used my Rubi cutter many times with porcelain. Always looks good.



Ok my new tool mentor, what model Rubi do you have? I've had my eye on a few. :whistling


----------



## 10fingers (Jan 5, 2008)

skyhook said:


> 4" dry blade on a AG.


Score with the Sigma then follow up with the grinder, works great. Nice crisp lines. Follow up with a rub block for a micro bevel. Takes a little practice playing with blade rotation. Now if I could only get my Sigma to cut and snap 3/8" off a tile I would be happy. Min. I can cut is 1/2".


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

charimon said:


> Sky
> Nice looking Set
> 
> How did they mount the shower door around the bench? I always have to leave the outside edge open for the fixed glass.
> Craig


1/2" tempered glass. Cut to match the radius on the bench. Silicone in the (2) vertical aluminum channels. The 28" door swings off the other wall.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

I watched the video and maybe this guy is slow, but it looks like it takes way too long to do a straight cut. And too must dust as well. My clinker would do it in about 5 seconds. I use either my Felker or my larger Rubi. 

I do occasionally use my rotozip with a 4" dry diamond blade for certain cuts, but I'll stick with my wet saw and clinker. I do many mosiac tiles and I don't see how somebody could cut those tiny tiles with a grinder or even a clinker in most cases.



charimon said:


> Here is a quick vid of a strait cut in some Dal porcelain (Fairly brittle) the quality of cut is about the same as with a small wetsaw you can use a wood strait edge or just draw a line. I happen to be using a segmented blade right now (it was on sale:thumbsup: ) a turbo, if it is not a new (as opposed to one that has been broken in) Bosch air flow, will cut just a tiny bit smother! Many of my sets involve exposed curve and radius work so I have become ONE with the grinder:chinese:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxtpBgX1XA4
> 
> PLEASE EMBED THIS FOR ME AS I AM TOO DUMB TO DO IT MY SELF
> ...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Tile lady

You are just right about the time it takes to make a strait cut with a grinder. I made the video Just to answer your question

"Can you post a picture?
I just can't imagine getting nice clean straight cuts with a grinder."

I would never use it to make a simple strait cut, unless I had no other option, .....but if I needed to cut One outside corner "L" that would be the method i would most likely use. 

As to using a clinker for mosaic... the way your breaker works would be the determining factor (old style rubi:no: Sigma and it's clones:clap.
Craig


----------



## floorme! (Nov 3, 2009)

They even make a tile break for natural stone cut on the 45(at least that's what the sales rep for "florida tile" told me). tile break the straight cuts, angle grind the others. wet saw what those won't do. with cheap ceramic you can even use the break for two point cuts (like door jambs) takes about twenty cuts to get the tools down but worth the time to learn. i have the lowes 99 dollar tile break and have done 15000+ feet with it but i want a better one. angle grinders cut better circles, faster than a wet saw. breaks cut up to schuter tile edge so clean and straight it looks factory. just can't say enough about that combo.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

floorme! said:


> with cheap ceramic you can even use the break for two point cuts (like door jambs)


Even if you did cut it, it will eventually crack. All inside corners in masonry will crack (unless there is a radius at the apex.)


----------



## floorme! (Nov 3, 2009)

I've never seen an example. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a fair generalization, but not a factual statement.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

TileLady said:


> I watched the video and maybe this guy is slow, but it looks like it takes way too long to do a straight cut. And too must dust as well. My clinker would do it in about 5 seconds.
> 
> As the poster said a grinder is never used for a straight cut. The advantage is the proximity of the tool to your work. The Sigma or whatever brand you prefer is in the same room right next to where your currently working with no set up time and no mist. I personally looked into alternatives when I had a upstairs bathroom job, in the winter and the HO would not let us set up the tile saw inside. Every cut was a walk downstairs and out in the snow and back. You have stated that you always have been able to set up close to your work, that's great but sooner or later you're going to run into a situation like I described. Even if you are able to set up in the next room a guy (or girl) can snap and crack a straight cut before you even make it to the saw. A grinder may take more time on a double cut (I'm not convinced of that) but factor in the walk to the saw and back and include set up and break down. Also if your outside in the winter include the time to clean up your tracks at end of shift.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I have an enclosed heated trailer so cutting outside is not a problem for me. I do what I have to. Grinders make way too much dust and noise and I'd never use it in a customers house if I don't have to.

Different strokes for different folks. Nuff said.



paulie said:


> TileLady said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the video and maybe this guy is slow, but it looks like it takes way too long to do a straight cut. And too must dust as well. My clinker would do it in about 5 seconds.
> ...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is my wet saw trailer set up


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

charimon said:


> Here is my wet saw trailer set up


Are those a boat-load of systainers in the front of the trailer :whistling


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, Kinda had one too many Glasses of the GREEN Kool-Aid:thumbup:
Craig


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

charimon said:


> Yeah, Kinda had one too many Glasses of the GREEN Kool-Aid:thumbup:
> Craig



That is one badass setup you have there, Craig! :thumbup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

skyhook said:


> Even if you did cut it, it will eventually crack. All inside corners in masonry will crack (unless there is a radius at the apex.)





Tscarborough said:


> That is a fair generalization, but not a factual statement.


You're right T. I should not have said All. :sad:


----------

